# Need names



## kimiko (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello! I got 2 ratties on Saturday. They are 2.5 month old brothers, and this is the first male pair I've owned. I need some help coming up with names. All suggestions welcome!

Here's a pic of them


----------



## BioBabe75 (Jul 1, 2020)

Cute and Cuter?


----------



## SunflowerRats (Jul 12, 2020)

Cricket and Beetle
Harley and Bear
Dandelion and Briar
Chirp and Pip
These were some of the few I could think of


----------



## kat_loves_rats (Jul 9, 2020)

Charlie and Simon
biscuit and cheddar
copper and Rosco
Bandit and rascal


----------



## littlepewsak (Jul 22, 2020)

Edwin
Tombo
Everett
Aylard
Algernon
Jovi


----------



## TheArk (Jul 30, 2020)

*Solomon* and *Jedidiah

Sam & Frodo 
Faramir* & *Boromir*
( my spelling might be off) 
*Socrates* and *Ben*


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

If you are still looking, Chocolate and vanilla


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Coffee and Cream!!

lol, this is 9 months ago. I wonder what their names ended up being?


----------

